# General Newbie Stuff



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Alrighty, im kinda new to the audio stuff so any input would be greatly appreciated!

Right now i got a Jenso CD310X deck playing through 2 6" Kenwood speakers. The sound is pretty good and the price was unbeatable ( got it froma friend), but its not really that loud. 
So i wanna amp my speakers. What type of amp should i got with (i wanna put 6X9's in the back soon). The speakers are good to 140Watts but the deck is only good to 100Watts (max. 25 per channel). anything i improvements i could make? 

-Nick


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I would get 6X9's all throughout the car if you want it really loud...
Other wise the best idea.. is to run an Amplifier through your speakers....
When your HeadUnit (CD-Player) says it only puts off about 25Watts per speaker, that is the Maximum power given to the speaker at various times. But the RMS (Power it constantly runs at) is about 12Watts to 15Watts

So look around for a good amplifier, with just the right amount of power that your looking for.
What amplifier you ask? For your speakers... if you want to power all of em.. (4 right) Then I suggest getting a 4 channel amplifier, preferably... i would suggest 
MTX, or Alpine, JL Audio,MB Quart, or hell if you want power, at a cheap price.. get Rocksford Fosgate.
Look around, and you can find a great deal


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with everything except the 6 x 9 statement. I would recommend 6 1/2's all around. Not only are 6 x 9 inferior to round speakers in sounds reproduction they are harder to install because of their shape and size. 

The rest of the advice is sound and to add the the head unit power bit, typical levels of distortion are aboe 1% on MANY head units. Keep in mind that clean power is what you want. 1000 watts of cheap power isn't going to do anything except blow speakers.


----------

